# Kipper alternatives



## backsmokin (May 2, 2012)

Hi Group,

My daughter fell in love with kippers while visiting her friend in England. Unfortunately, River herring are on the protected list in my neck of the world and cannot be taken. As kippering is a process more than anything, I was wondering if anyone has tried this preservation method with other small, oily fish. I'm thinking mackerel and/or tinker bluefish.

Thanks


----------



## moikel (May 2, 2012)

I have made blue mackerel regularly ,there is a thread in here some where of my efforts. Mine were in an Arbroth Smokey style very scottish & popular amongst my Scottish friends here. Drain them well hung up is best after they come out of the brine.Leave them whole ,head on stops them drying out but thats just me. My brine was beer ,salt brown sugar,dried orange peel,water. Smoked over hickory.


----------

